# One and done for my Son



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My son and I hunted last evening for the first time of the year . I've had a couple ok bucks on camera that seemed killable if we had the right wind . Yesterday was the first chance we got and at 730 my 12 yr old son killed his biggest buck to date . 
I remember how I was at that age . And he makes way better decisions , and is a much better shot at game than I was at 12 yrs old .


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to your son. That's a great buck 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kai is a chip off the old block! Nice buck for sure. Get out the checkbook for the taxidermist!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nicely done. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Great shot on a great buck! If you are going to be one and done then that is the way to do it! Congrats to your son, and nice job dad!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

That's FANTASTIC!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Good job, nice buck. What county did you get him ?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron Y said:


> Good job, nice buck. What county did you get him ?


Wayne


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

That's awesome Jake. Some good everlasting memories for you both there.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great shot and great buck


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations to you and your son. I have killed most of my deer in Wayne county, mostly by Wooster and West Salem area.....Rich


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone . Was definitely a hunt to remember . I bought a new truck last January and he got to put the first Turkey in it this spring and the first buck in it this fall . 
We just got done snacking on some fried inner loins . Dang is fresh deer awesome .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations to him on a really nice buck.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cleaned up the skull last evening. Soits all ready to hang in his bedroom.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks great! What was your process to “clean it up??”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Removed the hide . Simmered it in water and baking soda about 90 minutes . I do this on my turkey fryer burner in a old canning pot . It loosens stuff up the I power washed it . It takes awhile to get all the nooks and crannies but it does a good job . Make sure abd get the sinus cavity and brain cavity good . 
Wear old clothes . You'll get dirty . Lol 😅

Sprayed it with lightly with pereroxide while it was still damp .

Left it in garage to dry


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Carpn said:


> Cleaned up the skull last evening. Soits all ready to hang in his bedroom.
> View attachment 476756
> View attachment 476757





Carpn said:


> Removed the hide . Simmered it in water and baking soda about 90 minutes . I do this on my turkey fryer burner in a old canning pot . It loosens stuff up the I power washed it . It takes awhile to get all the nooks and crannies but it does a good job . Make sure abd get the sinus cavity and brain cavity good .
> Wear old clothes . You'll get dirty . Lol 😅
> 
> Sprayed it with lightly with pereroxide while it was still damp .
> ...



That is a fine job. You should be proud of that.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

he will allways remember that buck!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats is so great congrats to you guys


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

